# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Կրթության նախարարությունն ընդդեմ ուսուցիչների, կամ կրթական գործընթացը Հայաստանում

## Արէա

Երկար ժամանակ է ուզում էի բացել այս թեման, բայց անընդհատ հետաձգում էի մտածելով, որ ուսուցչի ընտանիքից լինելս է ստիպում այդքան մռայլ գույներով տեսնել այն ամենն ինչ կատարվում է մեր դպրոցներում: Բայց կարծում եմ ժամանակն է, որպեսզի բարձրաձայնվի այս խնդրի մասին:

Շուկայական հարաբերություններում գործող “հաճախորդը միշտ ճիշտ է” սկզբունքը մուտք է գործել կրթության համակարգ, ըստ որի միշտ “ճիշտ է” աշակերտը, կամ ծնողը: Եվ սկսած կրթության նախարարից, վերջացրած դպրոցի տնօրեններով և ուսմասվարներով, ամեն ինչ անում են, որպեսզի ծնողը դժգոհ չլինի ուսումնական գործընթացից:
Իսկ թե ո՞ր դեպքում է ծնողը “գոհ”, կամ նրա գոհ լինելը որքանո՞վ է արտահայտում իր երեխայի ստացած գիտելիքները, դա քչերին է հետաքրքրում: 
Ու ցավոք, այս ամենի արդյունքում ուսուցիչը մնացել է մենակ ընդդեմ բազմապիսի տականքների, որոնցով լեցուն է մեր հասարակությունը:

Աշակերտը կարող է գոռալ ուսուցչի վրա, կարող է “դու”-ով, ու որ սարսափելի է “արա”-ով դիմել ուսուցչին, անգամ դեպքեր են եղել, երբ աշակերտը, կամ ծնողը հարվածել է ուսուցչին: 
Իսկ ուսուցիչը նման դեպքերում ոչ մի համարժեք գործողության հնարավորություն չունի: 
Տնօրենները ցանկացած դեպքում պաշտպանում են աշակերտին ու ծնողին, որովհետև դպրոցը ֆինանսավորվում է ըստ աշակերտների քանակի, ու ամեն աշակերտ լրացուցիչ եկամուտի աղբյուր է տնօրենի համար, և պետք է ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի ծնողը գոհ լինի դպրոցից:

Ինչպես է անդրադառնում սա ուսումնական գործընթացի վրա.

Ուսուցիչը չի կարողանում լիարժեք վերահսկել դժվար դաստիարակվող աշակերտներին, որոնք հայտնվելով անպատժելիության մթնոլորտում ավելի են լկտիանում ու ավելի դժվար է լինում կառավարել նրանց:
Նման աշակերտի առկայությունն անդրադառնում է ամբողջ դասարանի վրա, և անհնարին է դառնում նորմալ դասաժամի անցկացումը:

Նման աշակերտի առկայությունը, և նրա անձեռնմխելիության ապահովումն ընդհուպ նախարարի մակարդակով, ազդում է ուսուցչի հոգեբանական վիճակի, և հետևաբար նաև ուսումնական գործընթացի վրա:

Ուսուցչի հեղինակազրկությունը պետական մակարդակով (կաշառակերություն (թե խեղճ ուսուցիչն ինչ կաշառք պետք է վերցնի), ծեծի առկայության մասին հիմար ու միակողմանի կադրեր, ապուշ հաղորդումներ և այլն) հանգեցրել է նրան, որ մեծամասնության մոտ վերացել է հարգանքն ուսուցչի հանդեպ, ու դպրոցում աշխատելն ու ուսուցիչ լինելը, եթե ժամանակին մարդկանց համար ապրելակերպ ու բավականություն էր, այսօր դարձել է ամենանվաստացուցիչ ու հոգեբանորեն ամենաանտանելի աշխատանքներից մեկը:

Ժամանակն է, որպեսզի ուշադրություն դարձվի այս խնդրի վրա: Վիճակն արդեն չափազանց լուրջ է:

----------

armen9494 (21.04.2012), E-la Via (20.04.2012), Freeman (21.04.2012), ivy (20.04.2012), laro (22.04.2012), Lem (20.04.2012), Lion (20.04.2012), One_Way_Ticket (20.04.2012), Peace (20.04.2012), Tig (20.04.2012), Գեա (21.04.2012), Լուսաբեր (20.04.2012), Ձայնալար (20.04.2012), Ռուֆուս (20.04.2012), Ֆոտոն (21.04.2012)

----------


## Tig

Շատ կարևոր թեմա է:
Սա մեր հասարակության ընդհանուր բարոյահոգեբանական ֆոնի արտացոլումն է արդեն դպրոցում:
Բայց սա պիտի դիտվի երկկողմանի հարթակում: Նենց չի, որ բոլոր ուսիցիչները սուրբ են, աշակերտներն էլ լկտի, կամ հակառակը: Թե ուսուցիչների, թե աշակերտների, թե տնօրենների, թե ծնողների մեջ առկան են բոլոր կատեգորիաների մարդիկ: Կարծում եմ այս ամենը համակարգելու համար կրթության նախարարությունը պարտավոր է հատուկ մշակված, շատ լուրջ մշակված կանոնադրություն ներմուծեի դպրոցներ: Որով կկանոնակարգվի աշակերտ-աշակերտ, աշակերտ-ուսուցիչ, ուսուցիչ-տնօրինություն հարաբերությունները: Այս խնդրի համար պետք է ներգրավվեն իրոք փորձառու և խելացի մասնագետներ... Բայց դե, ցավոք սրտի, մեր կրթության նախարարության մոտ հարցերի առաջնայնության դասակարգումը մեղմ ասած նպաստավոր չի ընդհանուր ոլորտի զարգացման համար: Հակառակը դեգրադացման միտում ունի...

Ելնելով այս ամենից կարծում եմ ուսուցիչները պետք է համախմբվեն և հստակ ձևակերպեն իրենց պահանջներն ու առաջարկները: Համախմբված և հետևողական գործելու արդյունքում, կարծում եմ խնդիրը կստանա իր լուծումը...

----------

armen9494 (21.04.2012), E-la Via (20.04.2012), Freeman (21.04.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2012), Արէա (20.04.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ միայն խնդիրը բարձրաձայնելու դեպքում է հնարավոր հասնել ինչ-որ արդյունքի: Թե չէ բոլորը գոհ են: 

Տնօրենները գոհ են, որովհետև շատ հեշտ է ծնողի մոտ լավամարդ դուրս գալն ու աշակերտ "պահելը", "ոնց որ շուկայում կլիենտ են պահում":

Նախարարությունը գոհ է, որովհետև օր-օրի մեկը մեկից թույն նորարարություններ է հորինում ու հանգիստ կարող է ցույց տալ թե գործ է անում:

Ծնողներն էլ հո գոհ են ու գոհ՝ իրենց երեխաներին դպրոցում էլ չեն "ծեծում" (էն ժամանակ շանսատակ էին անում), (իսկ թե երեխան ինչպես է պահում իրեն դպրոցում էդ ջհանդամ, ինքն էլ իր շրջապատում իրեն ավելի լավ չի պահում), էլ ուսուցիչները "կաշառք չեն վերցնում" (էն ժամանակ միլիոններ էին լափում), արդեն կարելի է տնօրենից պահանջել փոխել իր երեխայի ուսուցչին, ու տնօրենը վազելով դուրս կշպրտի ուսուցչին, էլ ծաղիկ մաղիկ առնելու անհրաժեշտություն չկա, "չի թույլատրվում":

Ինչի՞ չեք թույլատրում այ հիմարներ, ուսուցիչը մարդ չէ՞, նրան ոչ մի աջակցություն պետք չէ՞: Հիշում եմ երկրորդ, երրորդ դասարանում մի պատմվածք էինք անցնում ծեր ուսուցչի մասին, ով հիվանդացել էր, դպրոց չէր գնում, ու աշակերտները ծաղկեփնջերով գնացել էին իրենց ուսուցչին այցելության, ու ո՜նց էր ուրախացել ուսուցիչը: Ու ո՜նց էինք մենք սիրում մեր ուսուցչուհուն այդ պատմվածքն անցնելիս: 

Սա այդքան ատելի սովետի քարոզչամեքենան էր հարգելի Աշոծյան, Բլեյան ու էլի չգիտեմ ինչ հազար ու մի տարբերյաններ: Հիմա դուք հողին եք հավասարացրել ձեր երկրի ուսուցչի արժանապատվությունը: Ուշքի եկեք: Ձեր "բարեփոխումների" հետևից ընկած ավիրում եք երբեմնի բավականին բարձր արժեքներ ունեցող համակարգը:

----------

Freeman (21.04.2012), Tig (21.04.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Ժամանակն է, որպեսզի ուշադրություն դարձվի այս խնդրի վրա: Վիճակն արդեն չափազանց լուրջ է:


 էհ, Արեա ջան բոլոր ոլորտներն են այդ վիճակում, քո գրառման մեջ ուսուցիչ բառը փոխենք բժիշկ բառով, աշակերտն էլ պացիենտով,էլի նույն բանն է ստացվում,մեր երկրում պետական  համակարգը հոտած է, որից էլ շարքայիններն են տուժում, ի  դեպ իմ խորին համոզմամբ  ուսուցիչները այնքան էլ անմեղ չեն, ինչքան ներկայացնում ես: Խնդիրը նրանում է , որ արատը արատ է ծնում, անտարբերությունը` անտարբերություն: Եթե ուսուցչի հանդեպ անտարբեր ու փնթի են , վաղ թե ուշ ինքն էլ է դառնում փնթի ու անուշադիր իր աշխատանքի հանդեպ: Արդյունքում էլ հակադարձում է սկսվում անհարգալից վերաբերմունքի ձևով:Շատ քչերին է հաջողվում, շարունակել աշխատել ու մնալ բարոյականության սահմաններում: Բայց եթե մարդը նորմալ ու արժանապատիվ աշխատում է, չեմ կարծում , որ այդ աստիճանի չգնահատված է մնում , ինչպես նշում ես ... այլ բան է , որ այսօր մնալ արժանապատիվ շատ դժվար է , ես կասեի գրեթե անհնար, որովհետև մարդը աշխատում է,որ կարողանա ապրել, իսկ մեր երկրում ասացվածքը գլխի վրա շուռ է եկել ," ով աշխատի նա չի ուտի" վիճակն է , որն էլ բնականաբար լրիվ դեմոտիվացա է դառնում մարդու համար ...չգիտեմ միտքս ինչքանով կարոցա ճիշտ արտահայտել... ուղղակի ես մեկ -մեկ զարմիկներիս դպրոցների ու ուսուցիչնեի տրամաբանության վրա կարկամած եմ մնում , երբեմն դպրոց գնալու ու կոնկրետ պորտները տեղը դնելու անհագ ցանկություն է առաջանում , իրոք...

----------

E-la Via (21.04.2012), Freeman (21.04.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2012), Tig (21.04.2012), Արէա (21.04.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> էհ, Արեա ջան բոլոր ոլորտներն են այդ վիճակում, քո գրառման մեջ ուսուցիչ բառը փոխենք բժիշկ բառով, աշակերտն էլ պացիենտով , էլի նույն բանն է ստացվում,մեր երկրում պետական  համակարգը հոտած է , որից էլ շարքայիններն են տուժում, ի  դեպ իմ խորին համոզմամբ  ուսուցիչները այքան էլ անմեղ չեն, ինչքան ներկայացնում ես: Խնդիրը նրանում է , որ արատը արատ է ծնում , անտարբերությունը` անտարբերություն: Եթե ուսուցչի հանդեպ անտարբեր ու փնթի են , վաղ թե ուշ ինքն էլ է դառնում փնթի ու անուշադիր իր աշխատանքի հանդեպ:Արդյունքում էլ հակադարձում է սկսվում անհարգալից վերաբերմունքի ձևով:Շատ քչերին է հաջողվում, շարունակել աշխատել ու մնալ բարոյականության սահմաններում: Բայց եթե մարդը նորմալ ու արժաննապատիվ աշխատում է չեմ կարծում , որ այդ աստիճանի չգնահատված է մնում , ինչպես նշում ես ... այլ բան է , որ այսօր մնալ արժանապատիվ շատ դժվար է , ես կասեյի գրեթե անհնար, որովհետև մարդը ախատում է,որ կարողանա ապրել, իսկ մեր երկրում ասացվածքը գլխի վրա շուռ է եկել , ով աշխատի նաչի ուտի վիճակն է , որն էլ բնականաբար լրիվ դեմոտիվացա է դառնում մարդու համար ...չգիտեմ միտքս ինչքանով կարոցա ճիշտ արտահայտել... ուղղակի ես մեկ -մեկ զարմիկներիս դպրոցների ու ուսուցիչնեի տրամաբանության վրա կարկամած եմ մնում , երբեմն դպրոց գնալու ու կոնկրետ պորտները տեղը դնելու անհագ ցանկություն է առաջանում , իրոք...


Երբ ինչ-որ դուրսպրծուկի լակոտ վերջի շարքում նստած, ուսուցչին շան տեղ չդնելով "կայֆավատ" է լինում ամբողջ դասարանի վրա՝ սրա նրա վրա թուղթ թքելով, սովորող, բայց մի քիչ խեղճ երեխաներին ծաղրի առարկա սարքելով, լկտիության էն ամենաանհավանական աստիճանի պահվածքով, ու երբ ուսուցիչն արդեն իր անպաշտպանությունից հուսահատ գոռում է "հիմար", ու երբ սրան ի պատասխան էդ լակոտը ձեռքը դեպի տեսախցիկը տնկած ոռնում է թե "դասից հետո տնօրենի մոտ էսի միացնելու եմ ու էդ խոսքիդ համար պատասխան ես տալու", ու երբ դասից հետո տնօրենը շան լափ է լցնում ուսուցչի գլխին թե ինչ իրավունք ունես աշակերտին հիմար անվանես, արդեն ուզում ես թքես թե տնօրենի, թե աշակերտի, թե նախարարի, թե երկրի վրա, ու մենակ էդ 70 հազար դրամ ողորմության համար ստիպված կուլ ես տալիս արցունքներդ ու մտնում հաջորդ դասարան, դու չես կարող նորմալ դասաժամ անցկացնել, հնարավոր չի Գեա ջան, բացառվում է:

----------

Tig (21.04.2012)

----------


## Գեա

Արեա ջան ես լրիվ քո հետ համաձայն եմ, հենց վերում գրածդ մի արտահայտությունն է ամեն ինչ որոշում,ասացիր դիրեկտորը ուսուցչի գլխին շան լափ է թափում , այ այդտեղ է թաղված շան գլուխը:Իմ ասածն էլ է այդ, հետևանքն այն է , որ արդյունքում ուսուցիչը կորցնում է արժանապատվությունը էլ էդ անասուն աշակերտին բան չի ասում , ընդհակառակը արդյունքում , երբ  նա վնասում է որևէ խեղճուկրակ աշակերտի ,ինքն էլ է սկսում էդ անասունին պաշտպանել , որովհետև եթե այդպես չանի, թուքումուր է ուտելու ու արատավոր օղակը փակվում է: ես իմ վրա եմ վերցնում, ինձ ծաղրում է ,ինչ որ անասունի տղա, իմ դասղեկն ու դիրեկտորը էդ հարցին մատների արանքով են նայում( իրենց կաշվի մեջ հենց մտնում եմ, էդ պահին լրիվ հասկանում ու արդարացնում եմ), ես վաղ թե ուշ սկսելու եմ չսիրել ու արհամարհել իմ ուսուցչին ու ինքը որպես հեղինակություն իմ համար դադարելու է գոյություն ունենալ, է պարզից էլ պարզ է , եթե դեռահաս եմ հետն էլ տղա , վաղ թե ուշ սկսելու եմ իրեն վատ վերաբերել դաս խանգարել, որովհետև եթե Վալոդին կարելի է ուրեմն ինձ էլ է կարելի ... լրիվ երեխեքի հոգեկանը խեղաթյուրում են այսօր ...ցավոք...

----------

E-la Via (21.04.2012), Tig (21.04.2012), Արէա (21.04.2012)

----------


## Freeman

Ժող, հիմա էլ անցաք տնօրենին, ձուկը գլխից ա նեխում, իսկ տնօրենը բնավ դպրոցի գլուխը չի, ինքնուրույն ոչ-մի ուսուչի չի կարա ազատի գործի ու ոչ մեկին չի կարա ընդունի: Մի քանի օղակ էլ վեր բարձրացեք, կերևա պրոբլեմը որտեղից ա գալիս:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2012), Tig (21.04.2012)

----------


## Tig

Նվիրյալ ուսուցիչները պիտի համախմբվեն, ուսուցիչնեչի ասոցացիա ստեղծեն՝ /պրավսայուզ - հայերեն երևի՝ իրավամիություն.../ ու... ու լուրջ մոտենան խնդրին: Ձևակերպեն իրենց պահանջները ու ընդհուպ մինչև աշխատանքից ազատվելու սպառնալիքի տակ գնան մինչև վերջ, ընդհուպ մինչև դասադուլ... Համոզված եմ, որ թեկուզ լոկալ մի դպրոցում, եթե ուսուցիչները համախմբվեն ու այսպես գործեն, ոչ մի տնօրինություն կամ  նախարարություն չի կարող անտեսել իրենց: Ուղղակի պետք է խելացի ու կազմակերպված անել ամեն ինչ... ոչ թե իրար տակ փորել...

----------

Freeman (21.04.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2012), Արէա (21.04.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Աշակերտը կարող է գոռալ ուսուցչի վրա, կարող է “դու”-ով, ու որ սարսափելի է “արա”-ով դիմել ուսուցչին, անգամ դեպքեր են եղել, երբ աշակերտը, կամ ծնողը հարվածել է ուսուցչին: 
> Իսկ ուսուցիչը նման դեպքերում ոչ մի համարժեք գործողության հնարավորություն չունի: 
> Տնօրենները ցանկացած դեպքում պաշտպանում են աշակերտին ու ծնողին, որովհետև դպրոցը ֆինանսավորվում է ըստ աշակերտների քանակի, ու ամեն աշակերտ լրացուցիչ եկամուտի աղբյուր է տնօրենի համար, և պետք է ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի ծնողը գոհ լինի դպրոցից:
> 
> Ուսուցիչը չի կարողանում լիարժեք վերահսկել դժվար դաստիարակվող աշակերտներին, որոնք հայտնվելով անպատժելիության մթնոլորտում ավելի են լկտիանում ու ավելի դժվար է լինում կառավարել նրանց:
> Նման աշակերտի առկայությունն անդրադառնում է ամբողջ դասարանի վրա, և անհնարին է դառնում նորմալ դասաժամի անցկացումը:
> 
> Նման աշակերտի առկայությունը, և նրա անձեռնմխելիության ապահովումն ընդհուպ նախարարի մակարդակով, ազդում է ուսուցչի հոգեբանական վիճակի, և հետևաբար նաև ուսումնական գործընթացի վրա:


Արէա, իսկ դու հարցի ի՞նչ լուծում ես տեսնում:

----------


## Tig

> Ժող, հիմա էլ անցաք տնօրենին, ձուկը գլխից ա նեխում, իսկ տնօրենը բնավ դպրոցի գլուխը չի, ինքնուրույն ոչ-մի ուսուչի չի կարա ազատի գործի ու ոչ մեկին չի կարա ընդունի: Մի քանի օղակ էլ վեր բարձրացեք, կերևա պրոբլեմը որտեղից ա գալիս:


Հա, ճիշտ է: Դրա համար խելացի ու սրտացավ տնօրենները պետք է միանան ուսուցիչներին ու սեղմեն նախարարության կոկորդը:
Համոզված եմ, որ եթե նույնիսկ ոչ բոլոր տնօրենները, այլ ընդհամերը մի 10 տնօրեն ուսուցիչների կողքին կանգնեն ու միասնական ուժերով ներկայացնեն իրենց պահանջը, նախարարությունը հաստատ կընդունի դրանք ու կկատարի:

----------

Արէա (21.04.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Ուղղակի պետք է խելացի ու կազմակերպված անել ամեն ինչ... ոչ թե իրար տակ փորել...


Այ էս վերջի միտքը ազգի կտրվածքով կարելի ա ասել  :Jpit:

----------

Tig (21.04.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Ժող, հիմա էլ անցաք տնօրենին, ձուկը գլխից ա նեխում, իսկ տնօրենը բնավ դպրոցի գլուխը չի, ինքնուրույն ոչ-մի ուսուչի չի կարա ազատի գործի ու ոչ մեկին չի կարա ընդունի: Մի քանի օղակ էլ վեր բարձրացեք, կերևա պրոբլեմը որտեղից ա գալիս:


 ֆրիմեն ջան , ամեն ինչ կախված է էդ անասուն աշակերտի հոր կարգավիճակից ու հասարակական դիրքրց, դեպքեր կան , երբ իրականում ուղղակի դիրեկտորի մակարդակով էդ արատավոր բուրգը հնարավոր կլիներ դադարեցնել, այսինքն այնպես չի, որ եթե դիրեկտորը էդ աշակերտին կարգի հրավիրի, դրա համար վերևից թուքումուր կուտի, բայց իրեն ձեռք է տալիս , որ էդ աշակերտի պապայիու մամայի հետ լավ հարաբերությունպահպանի, դրա համար էլ ուսուցչին չի պաշտպանում... ուրիշ բան է, որ նույնիսկ նման դեպքերում երբ ուսուցիչը կամ խեղճուկրակ աշակերտը փորձում են վերևներից արդարություն պահանջել ու դիրեկտորից բողոքել , միևնույնն է պաշտպանում են դիրեկտորին, ու կողմնակիորեն ստացվում է , որ պաշտպանում են վատ վարք ունեցող աշակերտին ....
 հգ իսկ ընդհանրապես շան գլուխը թաղված է, ոչ թե դիրեկտորի կամ Աշոծյանի տակ , այլ էնտեղ, ավելի վերևում...մի խոսքով լրիվ բուրգ վիճակ է  :Jpit:

----------

Tig (21.04.2012), Արէա (21.04.2012)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա, իսկ դու հարցի ի՞նչ լուծում ես տեսնում:


Դպրոցներում կան դաստիարչական գծով ուսմասվարներ, որոնք ոչինչ չեն անում, նման աշակերտների հետ պետք է համապատասխան աշխատանքներ տանի այդ ուսմասվարը:

Տնօրենը ցանկացած պարագայում պետք է կանգնած լինի ուսուցչի կողքին: Եթե ուսուցիչը չի համապատասխանում իր մասնագիտությանը, թող օրենքով նախատեսված կարգով հեռացնեն աշխատանքից, հակառակ դեպքում, եթե ուսուցիչն աշխատում է դպրոցում, ուրեմն նա որակյալ մասնագետ է, և եթե կոնֆլիկտ ունի աշակերտի հետ, ուրեմն առաջին հերթին պետք է զբաղվել այդ աշակերտով, համոզելով, բացատրելով, վախեցնելով, տո ես շատ գիտեմ հազար ու մի ինչ մանկավարժական մեթոդ բանեցնելով, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում նրա մոտ, նրա պատճառով ուսուցչին չստորացնելով, ամեն ինչ բացի դրանից:

Հանցագործի վարք ունեցող անչափահասով և նրա ծնողներով պետք է զբաղվեն համապատասխան մարմինները, նման աշակերտի առկայությունը դասարանում անհնար է դարձնում ուսումնական ողջ գործընթացը, ու այդ դասարանում սովորող ոչ մի երեխա նորմալ ուսում ստանալ չի կարող:

Եվ վերջապես Tig-ը վերևում հետաքրքիր միտք առաջարկեց: Դպրոցներում պետք է միջանձնյա հարաբերությունների կարգավորման կանոնակարգ, և դրա կիրառմանը հետևող հանձնաժողով ստեղծվի, ըստ որի, եթե ուսուցիչը վիրավորում է աշակերտին, նա պետք է ենթարկվի պատասխանատվության, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ պատասխանատվության պետք է ենթարկվի ուսուցչին վիրավորող աշակերտը, թե չէ ուսուցչին ոչինչ չի կարելի, իսկ աշակերտն ինչ ուզի կանի: 

Չկա սրանից ավելի ստորացուցիչ իրավիճակ, երբ քեզ ոչինչ թույլ չեն տալիս, իսկ քո հանդեպ ինչ ուզեն կանեն:

----------

Tig (21.04.2012), Գեա (21.04.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> ֆրիմեն ջան , ամեն ինչ կախված է էդ անասուն աշակերտի հոր կարգավիճակից ու հասարակական դիրքրց, դեպքեր կան , երբ իրականում ուղղակի դիրեկտորի մակարդակով էդ արատավոր բուրգը հնարավոր կլիներ դադարեցնել, այսինքն այնպես չի, որ եթե դիրեկտորը էդ աշակերտին կարգի հրավիրի, դրա համար վերևից թուքումուր կուտի, բայց իրեն ձեռք է տալիս , որ էդ աշակերտի պապայիու մամայի հետ լավ հարաբերությունպահպանի, դրա համար էլ ուսուցչին չի պաշտպանում... ուրիշ բան է, որ նույնիսկ նման դեպքերում երբ ուսուցիչը կամ խեղճուկրակ աշակերտը փորձում են վերևներից արդարություն պահանջել ու դիրեկտորից բողոքել , միևնույնն է պաշտպանում են դիրեկտորին, ու կողմնակիորեն ստացվում է , որ պաշտպանում են վատ վարք ունեցող աշակերտին ....



Դե էս մեկն արդեն  ուրիշ դեպք ա, ուղղակի թեկուզ մի դպրոցում փոփոխության համար տնօրենը գրեթե ոչինչ չի կարա անի:

----------


## armen9494

Մոտենում ա այ էս օրը...



Վերջին պահը ի՜նչ սիրուն ա ասում...

----------

Tig (21.04.2012), Աթեիստ (22.04.2012), Գեա (21.04.2012)

----------


## Գեա

լավ լսեք մի դեպք պատմեմ, տեսնենք դիրեկտորը ինչ կարող էր անել, որ չարեց, 
 դպրոցում մի տղայի երեք հոգով փորձում են ծեծել,(չգիտեմ ինչ պատճառով, ու կարծում եմ կարևոր էլ չի),երեքից երկուսը տարիքով իրենից մեծ են լինում:բան չի ստացվում , ընդհակառակը տղան երեքին էլ դմփում է մի լավ : Էս տղայի  հորը դպրոց են կանչում, իբր տղադ խուլիգան մեռնում է երեք հոգու է ծեծել: Հայրն էլ դիրեկտորի մոտ կանչել է տալիս երեք տղաներին ու հենց այդտեղ պարզում,որ երեքով փորձել են մեկին ծեծել ու չի ստացվել:Դիրեկտորը փոխանանակ էդ երեքի գլխին շան լափ թափի, հորն ասում է, որ տղաներից մեկի հայրը 4 վարչության լեյտենանտ է ու իրենք (այսինքն ծեծած տղան ու իր ընտանիքը)  պրոբլեմներ կունենան եթե ներողություն չխնդրեն ու նման բաներ:Հայրը ինչքան փորձում է բացատրել որ  դա  ազնիվ չէ, որ այսպես կոչված մատաղ սերնդին դաստիարակելու հետ կապված բարոյական ու չգիտեմ էլ ինչ նորմեր են խախտվում, ,որ պատվի կոդեքս  կա , բան կա, որ էդ ձևով իր դեռահաս որդու մեջ արդարության ու ճշտի հանդեպ ունեցած վերաբերմունքն են խախտում, ինչքան էլ փորձում է էդ դիրեկտորի ուղեղը մտցնել, որ իր բռնած դիրքի պատճառով վնաս են հասցնում նաև էդ լեյտենանտի տղու հոգեկան աշխարհին ու դաստիարակությանը, բան դուրս չի գալիս: Ստիպված բացահայտվում է իր ով լինելն ու պաշտոնը(դրա մեջ չխորանանք :Jpit: , մարդը ազնիվ-ազնիվ էդ փաստը էդքան տարի թաքուն էր պահել դպրոցից,երեխուն էլ թույլ չէր տվել որ անկապ տեղը  թևեր առնի ): Կատաղած պատմում էր, որ մենակ դրանից հետո կարողացավ օձիքն ազատել դիրեկտորից:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (21.04.2012), Tig (21.04.2012), Աթեիստ (22.04.2012), Արէա (21.04.2012), Ձայնալար (22.04.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> լավ լսեք մի դեպք պատմեմ, տեսնենք դիրեկտորը ինչ կարող էր անել, որ չարեց, 
>  դպրոցում մի տղայի երեք հոգով փորձում են ծեծել,(չգիտեմ ինչ պատճառով, ու կարծում եմ կարևոր էլ չի),երեքից երկուսը տարիքով իրենից մեծ են լինում:բան չի ստացվում , ընդհակառակը տղան երեքին էլ դմփում է մի լավ : Էս տղայի  հորը դպրոց են կանչում, իբր տղադ խուլիգան մեռնում է երեք հոգու է ծեծել: Հայրն էլ դիրեկտորի մոտ կանչել է տալիս երեք տղաներին ու հենց այդտեղ պարզում,որ երեքով փորձել են մեկին ծեծել ու չի ստացվել:Դիրեկտորը փոխանանակ էդ երեքի գլխին շան լափ թափի, հորն ասում է, որ տղաներից մեկի հայրը 4 վարչության լեյտենանտ է ու իրենք (այսինքն ծեծած տղան ու իր ընտանիքը)  պրոբլեմներ կունենան եթե ներողություն չխնդրեն ու նման բաներ:Հայրը ինչքան փորձում է բացատրել որ բարոյականության այսպես կոչված մատաղ սերնդին դաստիարակելու հետ կապված բարոյական ու չգիտեմ էլ ինչ նորմեր են խախտվում, ,որ պատվի կոդեքս  կա , բան կա, որ էդ ձևով իր դեռահաս որդու մեջ արդարության ու ճշտի հանդեպ ունեցած վերաբերմունքն են խախտում էդ եղանակով, ինչքն էլ փորձում է էդ դիրեկտորի ուղեղը մտցնել, որ իր բվռնած դիրքի պատճառով վնաս են հասցնում նաև էդ լեյտենանտի տղու հոգեկան աշխարհին ու դաստիարակությանը, բան դուրս չի գալիս: Ստիպված բացահայտվում է իր ով լինելն ու պաշտոնը(դրա մեջ չխորանանք, մարդը ազնիվ-ազնիվ էդ փաստը էդքան տարի թաքուն էր պահել դպրոցից,երեխուն էլ թույլ չէր տվել որ անկապ տեղը  թևեր առնի ): Կատաղած պատմում էր, որ մենակ դրանից հետո կարողացավ օձիքն ազատել դիրեկտորից:


Ես չեմ ասում, որ բոլոր տնօրենները սուրբ են, ուղղակի դեպքերի մեծ մասում իրանք էլ են անզոր:

----------

Արէա (21.04.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Դպրոցներում կան դաստիարչական գծով ուսմասվարներ, որոնք ոչինչ չեն անում, նման աշակերտների հետ պետք է համապատասխան աշխատանքներ տանի այդ ուսմասվարը:
> 
> Տնօրենը ցանկացած պարագայում պետք է կանգնած լինի ուսուցչի կողքին: Եթե ուսուցիչը չի համապատասխանում իր մասնագիտությանը, թող օրենքով նախատեսված կարգով հեռացնեն աշխատանքից, հակառակ դեպքում, եթե ուսուցիչն աշխատում է դպրոցում, ուրեմն նա որակյալ մասնագետ է, և եթե կոնֆլիկտ ունի աշակերտի հետ, ուրեմն առաջին հերթին պետք է զբաղվել այդ աշակերտով, համոզելով, բացատրելով, վախեցնելով, տո ես շատ գիտեմ հազար ու մի ինչ մանկավարժական մեթոդ բանեցնելով, բայց ոչ մի դեպքում նրա մոտ, նրա պատճառով ուսուցչին չստորացնելով, ամեն ինչ բացի դրանից:
> 
> Հանցագործի վարք ունեցող անչափահասով և նրա ծնողներով պետք է զբաղվեն համապատասխան մարմինները, նման աշակերտի առկայությունը դասարանում անհնար է դարձնում ուսումնական ողջ գործընթացը, ու այդ դասարանում սովորող ոչ մի երեխա նորմալ ուսում ստանալ չի կարող:
> 
> Եվ վերջապես Tig-ը վերևում հետաքրքիր միտք առաջարկեց: Դպրոցներում պետք է միջանձնյա հարաբերությունների կարգավորման կանոնակարգ, և դրա կիրառմանը հետևող հանձնաժողով ստեղծվի, ըստ որի, եթե ուսուցիչը վիրավորում է աշակերտին, նա պետք է ենթարկվի պատասխանատվության, բայց միևնույն ժամանակ պատասխանատվության պետք է ենթարկվի ուսուցչին վիրավորող աշակերտը, թե չէ ուսուցչին ոչինչ չի կարելի, իսկ աշակերտն ինչ ուզի կանի: 
> 
> Չկա սրանից ավելի ստորացուցիչ իրավիճակ, երբ քեզ ոչինչ թույլ չեն տալիս, իսկ քո հանդեպ ինչ ուզեն կանեն:


Դու գրել ես թեման ուսուցչի տեսակետից, ու ես լրիվ հասկանում եմ ասածդ:
Կապը կտրած աշակերտների խնդիրը մենակ Հայաստանում չի, համատարած է: Հլը ուրիշ երկրներում կարող են ատրճանակներով ու թմրանյութերով էլ գան դպրոց: 
Էնպես որ, դժվար աշակերտի պրոբլեմ ամենուր կա, ուղղակի մենք համեմատում ենք էսօրվա Հայաստանի դպրոցի մեր ծնողների ժամանակվա սովետական դպրոցի հետ, որտեղ լրիվ ուրիշ արժեհամակարգ էր, ինչպես և այդ ժամանակվա երկրում: Հիմա էս երկիրն է ու էս դպրոցը: 

Ես հասկանում եմ ուսուցչի ծանր դրությունը ու դրա համար էսօրվա դպրոցում աշխատելու համար պիտի ուժեղ անձնավորություն լինել՝ դասարանը բռի մեջ հավաքելու ունակությամբ ու հենց առաջին հերթին էդ դժվար աշակերտներին իր հանդեպ հարգանք կամ թեկուզ վախ առաջացնելով: Էսօրվա դպրոցում ինտելիգենտ, խելոք-սուսուփուս ուսուցիչը շանս չունի... Ասում ես՝ ուսմասվարը թող զբաղվի: Էհ, նա կզբաղի, բայց դրանից էդ աշակերտը տվյալ ուսուցչին ավելի կսկսի չհարգել, որ ամեն դժվարության դեպքում վազում է ուսմասվարի մոտ:
Իմ մաման քաղաքի ամենահաբռգած դպրոցի (Պուշկինի) փոխտնօրենն է: Ու իրենից բոլոր աշակերտներն էլ դողում են, որովհետև բոլորին ոնց որ պետք է մշակում է՝ ծնողներով ներառյալ, բայց դրանից էդ աշակերտները չեն սկսում ավելի հարգել իրենց դասարանի ուսուցիչներին: Պիտի ուսուցիչը ինքն էլ կարողանա իր դիրքերը դնել: Շատ-շատ դժվար է, ես հասկանում եմ, բայց ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա: Թե չէ կուտեն հում-հում: Ու էստեղ տնօրինությունն ու նախարարությունը արդեն երկրորդ և երրորդ օղակներն են, առաջին օղակում պիտի սկսվի հարցը լուծվել՝ անմիջականորեն ուսուցիչ-աշակերտ հարաբերության մեջ: Ինչքան էլ դժվար լինի...

----------

Freeman (22.04.2012), Tig (23.04.2012), Աթեիստ (22.04.2012)

----------


## Freeman

> Ես հասկանում եմ ուսուցչի ծանր դրությունը ու դրա համար էսօրվա դպրոցում աշխատելու համար պիտի ուժեղ անձնավորություն լինել՝ դասարանը բռի մեջ հավաքելու ունակությամբ ու հենց առաջին հերթին էդ դժվար աշակերտներին իր հանդեպ հարգանք կամ թեկուզ վախ առաջացնելով: Էսօրվա դպրոցում ինտելիգենտ, խելոք-սուսուփուս ուսուցիչը շանս չունի... Ասում ես՝ ուսմասվարը թող զբաղվի: Էհ, նա կզբաղի, բայց դրանից էդ աշակերտը տվյալ ուսուցչին ավելի կսկսի չհարգել, որ ամեն դժվարության դեպքում վազում է ուսմասվարի մոտ:
> Իմ մաման քաղաքի ամենահաբռգած դպրոցի (Պուշկինի) փոխտնօրենն է: Ու իրենից բոլոր աշակերտներն էլ դողում են, որովհետև բոլորին ոնց որ պետք է մշակում է՝ ծնողներով ներառյալ, բայց դրանից էդ աշակերտները չեն սկսում ավելի հարգել իրենց դասարանի ուսուցիչներին: Պիտի ուսուցիչը ինքն էլ կարողանա իր դիրքերը դնել: Շատ-շատ դժվար է, ես հասկանում եմ, բայց ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա: Թե չէ կուտեն հում-հում: Ու էստեղ տնօրինությունն ու նախարարությունը արդեն երկրորդ և երրորդ օղակներն են, առաջին օղակում պիտի սկսվի հարցը լուծվել՝ անմիջականորեն ուսուցիչ-աշակերտ հարաբերության մեջ: Ինչքան էլ դժվար լինի...


Էս հատվածի հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, իմ մաման էլ ոչ այդքան հաբռգած, բայց ոչ էլ աշակարտների կարգապահության նմուշ հանդիսացող դպրոցի տնօրենն ա, ու որոշ ուսուցիչների ժամերին բոլորը խելոք են մնում մենակ էն դեպքում, երբ ինքը միջանցքով քայլում ա, բայց ես դեռ չեմ տեսել, որ ինչ-որ մեկին կոպտի (մենակ ինձ  :Jpit:  բարձր դասարանների մաթեմի դասատուն էլ էր ինքը): Ու տենց ուսուցիչներ էլ կան, որոնց ժամերին էլի ավելորդ ոչ-մի բան չի կատարվում:
Հարցի լուծում կարա լինի ծնողների շրջանում աշխատանքներ կատարելը և ուսուցիչների իրավունքները շատացնելը, բայց էս դեպքում էլ կարանք հակառակ պատկերն ունենանք, որովհետև որոշ ուսուցիչներ աշակերտներից ոչ քիչ ուրիշների հաշվին  ինքաարտահայտման կարիք ունեն:

----------

Tig (23.04.2012)

----------


## armen9494

Ու կապ չունի էլ դպրոց, թե ինստիտուտ, ըստեղ ուսուցիչ, ընդեղ դասախոս՝ նույն վիճակն ա: Հլը մտածում ենք, որ ընդեղ ավելի բարձր տարիքի խելքը գլխին մարդիկ պիտի լինեն... արդյունքում հակառակն ա՝ մանկապարտեզից բեթար: Բայց դե նույնն էլ ստեղ ա՝ կան դասախոսներ, որոնք ո՛չ ծեծում են, ո՛չ գոռում, բայց իրանց հարգում են կամ վախում են, իսկ երկար ժամանակ վախենալուց հետո առաջանում ա "հարգանք": Դասախոս ունեինք, որը դասի ժամանակ ծխում էր, բայց ոչ մեկ ուշադրություն էլ չէր դարձնում դրա վրա, որովհետև կարգին հավեսով մարդ էր, մարդուն հարգել գիտեր: Հիշում եմ առաջին խոսքերը, առաջին դասի ժամանակ. "սաղ ասում են մեր սերունդը վատն ա, մեր սերունդը փչացել ա: Սուտ ա, էդ մենք ենք մեղավոր, որ մեր սերունդը սենց ա, իրականում ինքը շատ էլ նորմալ ա, մենք որ իրենց երես չտանք ու նաև չնվաստացնենք, կտեսնենք, թե իրականում ովքեր են իրանք": Հա, համաձայն եմ, հիմա կասեք կան աշակերտներ (կամ ուսանողներ) որոնց վրա ֆսյո ժե չի ազդում, իհարկե՝ բացառություններ միշտ էլ կան, բայց էս դեպքում էդքան էլ շատ չեն (չնայած թվում ա, թե շատ են):

----------

Tig (23.04.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Ես մի քիչ այլ կերպ եմ պատկերացնում ուսուցչի կերպարը: Ուսուցիչը մի քիչ արվեստագետի կերտվածքով մարդ է: Նա մի քիչ բանաստեղծ է, մի քիչ երաժիշտ, մի քիչ նկարիչ, մի քիչ փիլիսոփա, շատ բարոյական, շատ դրական ու լուսավոր կերպար է: Նա խնդիր չունի ինչ-որ մեկին բռի մեջ հավաքելու: Դրա համար հատուկ մարդիկ են պետք:

Ես հասկանում եմ, որ թույլ ուսուցչի դասը անկախ ամեն ինչից տապալվելու է: Ես նման ուսուցչի մասին չեմ խոսում: Ես խոսում եմ մարդու մասին ով տարբերվում է կանաչի ծախողից ու որին, ցավոք էսօր, էդ նույն կանաչի ծախողի լակոտները կարող են ծաղրի առարկա սարքել:

Լավ: Էլի հասանք նրան, որ ես ուրիշ երկրի ու մարդկանց մասին եմ երազում, որոնք իրականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն: Անիմաստ խոսում ենք: Ի՞նչ օգուտ: Նախարարն ի՞նչ անի:

----------

Lem (22.04.2012), Tig (23.04.2012), Գեա (23.04.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Ես մի քիչ այլ կերպ եմ պատկերացնում ուսուցչի կերպարը: Ուսուցիչը մի քիչ արվեստագետի կերտվածքով մարդ է: Նա մի քիչ բանաստեղծ է, մի քիչ երաժիշտ, մի քիչ նկարիչ, մի քիչ փիլիսոփա, շատ բարոյական, շատ դրական ու լուսավոր կերպար է: Նա խնդիր չունի ինչ-որ մեկին բռի մեջ հավաքելու: Դրա համար հատուկ մարդիկ են պետք:
> 
> Ես հասկանում եմ, որ թույլ ուսուցչի դասը անկախ ամեն ինչից տապալվելու է: Ես նման ուսուցչի մասին չեմ խոսում: Ես խոսում եմ մարդու մասին ով տարբերվում է կանաչի ծախողից ու որին, ցավոք էսօր, էդ նույն կանաչի ծախողի լակոտները կարող են ծաղրի առարկա սարքել:
> 
> .....


Արէա ջան, քո նկարագրած ուսուցիրը պետք է լինի նաև լավ հոգեբան, հումորով ու "ի ծնե" մանկավարժական ունակություններով օժտված: Այ նման որակներով օժտված ուսուցիչները միշտ էլ կարողացել են լուծել բոլոր խնդիրները ու քո նշած հաբռգած աշակերտին էլ են կարողացել կարգի հրավիրել: Իհարկե արդեն ասվեց, որ միշտ էլ կան բացառություններ:

Այստեղ խնդիրը հետևյալում է: Նախ մենք նման որակի ուսուցիչներ շատ քիչ ունենք: Երկրորդ ուսուցիչներին դպրոց ընդունելու, նրանց ընտրելու կարգը մեղմ ասած արդյունավետ չի... Հաշվի են առնվում, ոչ թե տվյալ թեկնածուի որակական հատկանիշները, այլ փողն ու ծանոթությունը: Երրորդ՝ նախարարությունն ու տնօրինությունը ուսուցչին, եթե գոնէ աջակցելու հնար չունեն, ապա գոնէ չխանգարեն ու չվախացնեն ասելով՝ "բա գիտե՞ս, սա ում երեխան է և այլն...", այլ գոնէ լուռ թողնեն, որ ուսուցիչը ինքը կողմնորոշվի ու ինքը գտնի խնդրի լուծման ձևը... Շատ բարդ է: Ամեն մեկը չի, որ պիտի ուսուցիչ աշխատի: Ես զարմանում եմ նրանց վրա, ովքեր զոռով գալիս աշխատում են... Ու հլը մի բան էլ փող են տալիս, որ աշխատանքի ընդունվեն...

----------

Արէա (23.04.2012)

----------


## Արէա

Գլխավոր պատճառը: 

Իհարկե չափազանցնում եմ: Ի սկզբանե պատճառը սա չէր: Սա էդ շղթայական պատճառների առայժմ վերջին կետն է: Հուսանք իրոք վերջինը կլինի: (Չնայած՝ դժվար):

----------

Tig (23.04.2012)

----------


## Tig

> Գլխավոր պատճառը: 
> 
> Իհարկե չափազանցնում եմ: Ի սկզբանե պատճառը սա չէր: Սա էդ շղթայական պատճառների առայժմ վերջին կետն է: Հուսանք իրոք վերջինը կլինի: (Չնայած՝ դժվար):


Ըհը, հեսա 1 տարուց ավել է, ասում եմ, որ սրա դեմը պիտի առնել, որ հեռուստաեթերը պիտի մաքրել: Ու դա ազդում է, բոլոր ոլորտների վրա:
Ու մինչև մենք "ազատություն" գոռալով ու մեծ քայլերով "վազում" ենք դեպի Եվրոպա, էս վերջերս, եվրոպական մի շարք երկրներում ընդունել են, մի շարք օրենքներ, որոնք արգելում են շատ ու շատ բաների հեռուստացույցով ցուցադրումը: Օրինակ սեռական բնույթի, տարբեր քարոզող նյութեր, տեսահոլովակներ, կամ արգելված է որոշակի սննդամթերիքի գովաղդները, որոնք վնաս են առողջությանը և այլն /հիմա հղումները չեմ հիշում, որ գտնեմ, կտեղադրեմ.../: Իսկ այդ ընթացքում, մենք "ազատություն-ազատություն" ենք խաղում: Մինչև իրոք չհասկանանք, թե ինչ բան է ազատությւոնը, այս բոլոր խնդիրները չեն լուծվելու:

----------

Արէա (23.04.2012)

----------

